# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime te gjitheve Festat e Nentorit..

## e panjohura

* Urime te gjitheve Festat e Nentorit:
Diten e Flamurit
Daljen ne skene te UCK-se,dhe
Ditelindjen e Komandantit Legjendar Adem Jasharit.*

----------

Agim Metbala (28-11-2013),BEHARI (25-11-2015),Foleja_ (27-11-2013),Gentian_gr (27-11-2013)

----------


## anita340

Nje perqafim te ngrohte se pari per ty qe e ke hape temen. Se erdha enkas per kete qellim. Faleminderit dhe edhe ty gezuar festat e Nentorit!

----------

e panjohura (28-11-2013)

----------


## anita340

Te gjithe miqve te mi ne forum u uroj festat e Nentorit. E pacim perjete Shqiperine! Gezuar!

----------

Foleja_ (27-11-2013),Gentian_gr (27-11-2013)

----------


## Ilirana



----------


## drague

> Nje perqafim te ngrohte se pari per ty qe e ke hape temen. Se erdha enkas per kete qellim. Faleminderit dhe edhe ty gezuar festat e Nentorit!


me pelqen firma  Anita

----------


## anita340

> me pelqen firma  Anita


Edhe mu mka pelqy. Pershendetje dhe gezuar  festat . ( Mu mlejohet krombacheri tash haha )

----------


## drague

> Edhe mu mka pelqy. Pershendetje dhe gezuar  festat . ( Mu mlejohet krombacheri tash haha )


urime festat
une pi birre Peje ose

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Nga zemra, urime Festat e Nëntorit...e festofshit në mënyrë sa më dinjitoze...*

----------


## Poeti

*Gëzuar Ditën e Flamurit, Ditën e Pavarësimit të Shtetit Shqiptar dhe Festës Mbarëkombëtare.*

----------


## Franci 96

Urime te gjithve festen e cila eshte sot .

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Nëse ata që janë të thirrur nuk ishin aktiv t’i lartësojnë Festat e Nëntorit në nivelin e kërkuar, qytetarët e bëjnë në mënyrë shumë dinjitoze me laramani postimesh në FB dhe e portaleve të tjera…
Ju falenderohem për angazhim dhe nivelin e treguar…
*

----------


## Archon

Gezuar gjithe shqiptareve 101 vjetorin e Pavaresise.

FAN NOLI per FLAMURIN 
 O Flamur gjak, o flamur shkabë, O vënd e vatr' o nën' e babë Lagur me lot, djegur me flagë, Flamur i kuq, flamur i zi. Fortesë shkëmbi tmerr tirani, S'të trëmb Romani, as Venecjani, As Sërb Dushani, as Turk Sulltani, Flamur i math për Vegjëli Flamur që linde Shën Kostandinin, Pajton Islamn' e Krishtërimin, Çpall midis feve vllazërimin, Flamur bujar për Njerëzi. Me Skënderben' u lavdërove Dhe në furtun' i funtmi u shove, Me Malon prapë lart vrapove, Yll i pavdekur për Liri. Sa shpesh pastaj përdhè u shtrive Me zjarr e zi u ndeze u nxive, Po çdo mizor me shpat' e grive, O fushë-kuq, o shkabë-zi. Përpjetë prie Shqipërinë, Përlintj'a shpirtin dhe fuqinë, Diell për vllanë, yrnek për fqinë Për botën ëndr' e qjell i ri.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Me kete video madheshtore
Ju uroj gjithe Shqiptarve festat e Nentorit ...
*

----------


## Shkenca

Te gjithe shqipetareve kudo qe jan, Gezuar festen e Flamurit!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Gezuar Pavaresine

----------


## Llapi

* Urime 28 Nentorin.*

* Diten e madhe te Flamurit dhe të Pavaresise!

Urime Ditelindjen e Komandantit Legjendar e Humanistit dhe Strategut te UÇK-se Adem Jashari!

Urime vjetori i daljes publike  te UÇK-se!

Perkulem  para gjithe atyre qe na e sollen lirine dhe sot po i bejne roje asaj.*

----------


## Arvima

Memedheu neper shekuj
vrare e prere por kurre vdekur
vrare e prere por vdekur kurre
lum shkoi gjaku per flamure
po si nuk humbi? - pyet bota
prere me shpata e djegur me topa
jo mor jo ,s'humbet shqiptari
e provon çelikun zjarri!

Gezuar 101 vjetorin Shqiperi!

----------

Xhenet.M.S. (29-11-2013)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Memedheu neper shekuj
> vrare e prere por kurre vdekur
> vrare e prere por vdekur kurre
> lum shkoi gjaku per flamure
> po si nuk humbi? - pyet bota
> prere me shpata e djegur me topa
> jo mor jo ,s'humbet shqiptari
> e provon çelikun zjarri!
> 
> Gezuar 101 vjetorin Shqiperi!


Kete e kam Recituar perpara disa te huajve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

.....urime gjithe atyre qe ndihen krenare me kete flamur!

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar Festen dhe kalofshi sa me bukur sot !

----------

allo (28-11-2013)

----------

